# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  تعیین مسیر بانک اطلاعاتی در گزارشات VB6 ؟

## giahchin

با سلام ،
من برای تهیه گزارشات از Crystal Report 9 استفاده می کنم ولی برای تعیین مسیر بانک اطلاعاتی (بانک Access) در گزارشات مشکل دارم .

مشکـل من اینه که مسیر بانکم را در قسمت Set Datasource Location فرم گزارش تایپ می کنم و امکان استفاده از آبجکت App.Path را ندارم . در نتیجه اگر برنامه من در مسیری غیر از مسیر تایپ شده نصب بشه برنامه گزارش ، بانک را نمیتونه پیدا کنه .

سـوال مـن اینـه که آیا می توان از دستوری استفاده کرد که در پنجره  کد نویسی مسیر بانک اطلاعاتی را توسط آبجکت App.Path برای برنامه گزارش تعیین کرد تا در صورت تغییر مسیر برنامه ، مسیر بانک بطور خودکار تغییر کنه و برنامه دچار مشکل نشه ؟

----------


## کم حوصله

dim report as new cr1
dim ado1 as adodb.recordset
ado1.open "select * from Tbl1 ",cn,adopen...
report.database.tabels&#40;1&#41;.setdatasource ado1,3

خودتون کد هارا کامل کنید
به این روش شما بانکتان را باز نگری می کنید
به ازاء هر جدول استفاده شده در گزارش اونو باید مقدار دهی کنید

----------


## giahchin

سلام دوست عزیز ،
فکر کنم روش شما در رابطه با استفاده از روش ADO است درحالیکه من از روش DAO استفاده می کنم.  :oops:

----------


## کم حوصله

خوب در این رابطه درست ولی چرا شما از روش منسوخ شده استفاده می کنید و بر ادامه راهتان پافشاری می کنید 
اگر این برنامه را حال مینویسید سعی کنید از روشهای به روز استفاده کنید
ضما جهت اطلاعتون بگم که حتی ado  هم رو به منسوخ شدن با به روی کار آمدن ado . net   :roll:  :wink:  :mrgreen: 

با این حال اگر با ado  کاری داشتید من در خدمتم !!  :oops:  :wink:

----------


## احد

> dim report as new cr1
> dim ado1 as adodb.recordset
> ado1.open "select * from Tbl1 ",cn,adopen...
> report.database.tabels&#40;1&#41;.setdatasource ado1,3
> 
> خودتون کد هارا کامل کنید
> به این روش شما بانکتان را باز نگری می کنید
> به ازاء هر جدول استفاده شده در گزارش اونو باید مقدار دهی کنید



سلام 
من دستورات بالا را دقیقا  استفاده می کنم ولی باز مسیر بانک اطلاعاتی را پیدا نمی کند ؟  :( 

در ضمن من از کامپوننتCRviewer9  و  Ado   استفاده می کنم . لطفا بیشتر مرا راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## my_vb

اگر از DAO استفاده می کنید :
 
Private Sub Report_Initialize&#40;&#41;
    Database.Tables&#40;1&#41;.Location = App.Path & "\DB.mdb"
    Database.Tables&#40;2&#41;.Location = App.Path & "\DB.mdb"
End Sub

----------

